# Synodontis multipunctatus??



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I would look this up my self but for some reason everytime i click a link that says Synodontis or Even Syno it knocks me off the internet :-? :x So anyway How big do they get,What tank size do they need,Would they eat fry,What do they like to eat,Do i have to keep a school of them and Tell me everything else about this species that i may have forgot.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Synodontis multipunctatus are about a great a fish as there is! Sometimes I think I could have a tank just of them! I believe they get about 4-5". I have four in a 60 gallon. They are better in at least a small group. They are very active, often scuffling with each other, and out even with the lights on.

Yes, they will eat fry. (Although I have two lab fry that have grown up in the tank, for whatever that's worth.) They are also a parasitic breeder, so when they are mature (which is somewhat late, they have to be nearly full grown) they will try to substitute their eggs for cichlid eggs, so the mouth-brooding female is "hatching" syno babies . . .

I feed mine broken up pieces of NLS H20 sinking wafers by basically "hand feeding" them with a long tong. They know the tong means food and they gather at the end to get their share. They also get whatever pellets and flakes the cichlids miss, but that isn't too much. They need caves.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok Thanks.

But now i have a few other questions. Could they live and Breed with Cyprichromis leptosoma and Could they live with shellies?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You wouldn't want Synos with shellies as they both want the same territory...the bottom.

Synos do eat fry, so if you want to save fry you might not want them in your tank.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok what would be a good tang mouthbrooder That would make a good foster parent for the catfish?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cyp's would not be good foster parents for multi's. they spawn in midwater not the bottom and have very small mouths. You need a bottom spawning fish with a large mouth. In nature they use Petrochromis most often. However these fish can be troublesome in the aquarium as they are pretty aggressive. I have heard of people using S. fryeri (a Malawi cichlid) as hosts. I have mine setup with Fossorochromis rostratus in a 120 gallon. However both the catfish and Fosso's are still too young to breed for at least another year.

Andy


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Most people use malawi haps or peacocks, tangs usually fetch a higher price than the syno's do.

There is even on case reported where they used _'Geophagus' steindachneri_ as the host.


----------

